# Shroom time



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

It's that time of the year. For mushrooms, tanglegut, polkweed and all the fresh spring goodies. Let everyone know when, where and how much ya find. Morels or dryland fish the nick name they have here are being found in limited areas, but the new wave of rain that slid across ky. should get them hopping. Good luck.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, I don't know enough about them, so I sttay from them. I understand some can be quite poisonous. Are there any good reference bookss for identifying? What is there nutritional value if any? Can a person survive on them?:scratch


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Had to do a search on tanglegut ... I have never heard of it.:sssh: I'll have to do a little more reading on it and then see if we can find any. lol

I'll search for the ramps and other spring greens and leave the wild mushrooms for others.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Tanglegut is up. If i can get my daughter to post them for me, i,ll get pics. I have heard it called indian lettuce before and two leaf. Has a purple flower which tastes real good.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Indian lettuce :2thumb: now we are on the same page. lol


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Looked hard yesterday and never found one. Purdy dry here but rain is on the way. The big yellars orta be up soon.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Alright I give up ... What is "The big yellars" ...  I did a search ... but ... well never mind ...


----------

